# Steak



## Jada (Nov 13, 2012)

Sup guys  I always wanted to know are there any concerns I should have eating steak everyday since I'm bulking? Also y does it take the body so low to digest steak?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

You shouldn't have concerns eating steak ever. It's good for you.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2012)

steak is a good thing, it has micronutrients you can't get in other meat.  It takes so long to digest because it has a higher fat content.  The fat slows down the rate at which it digests.  That's one of the reasons why low carb diets = higher fat diets.  Keeps you satiated longer.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a steak a day as well. Enjoy it brother J.  Gonna miss it soon...lol


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't worry bro!  You're gonna have steak!!!



pirovoliko said:


> I have a steak a day as well. Enjoy it brother J.  Gonna miss it soon...lol


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice!!!   Thanks Spongy..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hate steak at this point.  I'd rather eggs.   But I do eat steak almost every night


----------



## Yaya (Nov 13, 2012)

Steak tips dougie


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't eat much steak but do eat extra lean ground beef twice a day


----------



## beasto (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice lean top sirloin or NY cut's that my shit!!!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

just make sure that it's still fairly lean.  the saturated fat content can wreak havoc over your lipid profile.

I say this and just wolfed down two little steaks.....!


----------



## losieloos (Nov 14, 2012)

I eat it everyday


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 14, 2012)

i eat at least 1 a day


----------



## Popeye (Nov 14, 2012)

I buy the family packs and freeze them...eat it all the time!


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 14, 2012)

Go for lean, people say red meat causes colon cancer, but processed foods have been implicated to cause it at much higher rates. That said, I go to same and buy the beef tenderloin log and cut it myself.


----------



## Jada (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys looking forward buying steak at bj's


----------



## eatspinach (Nov 14, 2012)

I had to cut down on eating steaks 2 times a day because I believe that much caused my kidney stones.... ouch!  Luckily, they were small enough for medicine to help them to pass. Some people have a propensity for developing them - genetics.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 14, 2012)

eatspinach said:


> I had to cut down on eating steaks 2 times a day because I believe that much caused my kidney stones.... ouch!  Luckily, they were small enough for medicine to help them to pass. Some people have a propensity for developing them - genetics.


ya i get stones too, fuck them get me a steak


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Vegetables are food for my food.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually eat beef only 2-3x per week.  I love the stuff but its not all that heart healthy... and with what we do to our hearts anyway, I figure I might as well take care of it otherwise.


----------



## Cashout (Nov 15, 2012)

I am not a steak guy. When I've integrated it into my diet it seemed to cause havoc on my metabolism.

Over the years I've seen a lot of guys use the "steak is good for you" as a reason to over indulge on a high saturated fat source. If the steak has more grams of fat than protein, you are not making a good food choice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 15, 2012)

I stick with bison high protein low fat


----------



## Spongy (Nov 15, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I am not a steak guy. When I've integrated it into my diet it seemed to cause havoc on my metabolism.
> 
> Over the years I've seen a lot of guys use the "steak is good for you" as a reason to over indulge on a high saturated fat source. If the steak has more grams of fat than protein, you are not making a good food choice.



Very interesting about the impact on your metabolism!  Do you think this is fairly unique to you or is it something you have noticed with people you have worked with as well?  I know you are very strict with your diet and remember seeing your shopping cart in a post on another board.  Do you think part of the reaction is a result of abstaining from red meat, or is your choice to abstain a result of your body's reaction?  

Personally i do eye of round or sirloin, then a new york once a week on zero carb day.  You've got me thinking though!


----------



## Cashout (Nov 15, 2012)

Spongy I don't think I'm unique metabolically speaking.

Growing up as a teenager, I use to eat my share of steak. As I refined my diet over the years, I just became more aware of what impact certain foods had on my body.

What I have noticed is that most guys are not as "in tune" with their bodies to be able to detect subtle but important differences in how they feel and perform.

For me, after all these years, it is very easy for me to detect variation in the system.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 15, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> just make sure that it's still fairly lean.  the saturated fat content can wreak havoc over your lipid profile.
> 
> I say this and just wolfed down two little steaks.....!


I just read an article from the British Journal of Medicine that the fat in red meat has a much lower percentage of saturated fat than once thought and that even the saturated fat that it DOES contain has much less impact on heart disease than once suspected.


----------

